# .war Datei hochladen



## Luser_k (8. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich benutze die IDE NetBeans 6.0 und habe eine Webapplikation erstellt:

1. index.jsp
2. handler.java
3. response.jsp

Das Projekt habe ich gebuildet, so dass ich in meinem Projektordner/dist/ XXX.war Datei erhalte.

Ich habe ich Provider Strato und die Ordner /cgi-bin und /cgi-data. Wenn ich die XXX.war Datei
auf den Server "/" hochlade, erhalte ich die HTTP: 404 Fehlermeldung.

Wie bekomme ich nun die .war Datei auf dem WebServer laufen?

Bitte um dringende Hilfe.

Grüße

Luser_k


----------



## maki (8. Mai 2008)

Du brauchst einen Serlvet Container, zB. Tomcat, Jetty,...


----------



## Luser_k (8. Mai 2008)

Wie jetzt? Auf dem Webserver des Providers oder lokal?

Lokal habe ich natürlich Tomcat oder GlassFish.

Ich builde mein Projekt und in meinem Projekt ist ein Ordner /dist wo die entsprechende Datei ist.

Könntest Du mir bitte dies genauer erklären?

Danke.

Gruß

Luser_k


----------



## maki (8. Mai 2008)

> Wie jetzt? Auf dem Webserver des Providers oder lokal?


Wo willst du denn deine Webapp laufen lassen?
Auf dem Webserver des Providers, oder lokal?


----------



## Gast (8. Mai 2008)

Wenn du dein Programm auf dem Webserver laufen lassen willst brauchst du auf dem auch deinen Servlet-Container (ist meistens Tomcat).


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mai 2008)

jup tomkatze, ich würd bei strato nachragen


----------



## Luser_k (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,

danke für Eure Hilfe. Bei meinem Domain (Webspace) habe ich keinen Tomcat laufen.
Wie Ihr es schon vorher gesagt habt. Strato bietet Server an, aber verdammt teuer.

Habe einen Providerwechsel gemacht zu mirksy.de und die bieten einen günstigen
tomcat server an.

Luser_k


----------

